# 2 Beautiful Girls In Need Of A Home In Missouri!



## TheGirls2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

I rescued two little girl rats from the pet store last week and brought them home. I intro'd them to my two girls and everything was great, at first. Unfortunately, the past couple days I've noticed a lot of spatting and fighting and I've been forced to separate them. For some reason, my girls decided they didn't want roommates anymore. I really don't know why, considering all the rats I've ever had have gotten along famously! 

I feel so, so terrible and sad about this, but I don't have room for two large rat cages.  It breaks my heart. I have several sugar gliders that take up all my cage space. I really hate that I have to find them a home, but I don't want to stick them in a small cage off in the corner by themselves. 

They're super sweet and very, very beautiful little girls. They're both only around 5 weeks old, give or take. I was worried one of the little girls was pregnant, but apparently she just ate her weight in food the first couple days I had her. She's now back down to a normal size and leveled out. 

I only want the best home for them that will treat them as well as I would. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask! :O)


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I would try introducing them as recommended here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39500-How-to-introduce-a-new-rat-to-your-group! Where are you located in MO?


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

A week isn't really long enough to see if they're going to be compatible. Please read the introduction thread posted above. It could take up to a month for them to all get along, in the meantime they will be perfectly fine living a small cage as long as they get free range time and lots of love. Good luck!


----------



## TheGirls2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the links, guys. I've actually been letting them see each other for little bits here and there. My older girls seem to hate them, unfortunately. I'll definitely keep trying and see. 

And I'm located in Southeast Missouri. Close to Farmington, Ironton and Piedmont. :O)


----------

